# triac quemado lavadora



## kiran (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola, tengo una lavadora, que se ha quema un triac btb15-700 BAK Yo le he comprado un btb15-700 A, porque me dijo el de la tienda que era compatible, la cosa es que una vez instalado, la lavadora no funciona correctamente, y si le quito el mismo, si funciona correctamente, lo único que no gira el bombo, como puedo aprender a buscar uno equivalente en la actualidad, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y no controlo mucho los datasheet. Gracias.


----------



## silicon blood (Abr 20, 2014)

Cuando dices:


> la cosa es que una vez instalado, la lavadora no funciona correctamente, y si le quito el mismo, si funciona correctamente


A que te refieres?

No soy experto en triac's pero me parece que el triac no es el problema, debes revisar por que al poner el triac deja de funcionar. Es decir, debes hacer la suposición de que el triac no es el problema y avanzar en el pbc a ver si das con otro componente fallo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 20, 2014)

Revisa en el PCB el circuito de disparo del TRIAC, y re sugiero en lugar de conectar el motor conectes una lampara para hacer pruebas. Saludos


----------



## kiran (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola elpanaqute, lo que quiero decir es que si le pongo el triac defectuoso o el triac comprado la lavadora gira constantemente el bombo cogiendo cada vez mas revoluciones, independiente mente del programa que elija, pero si le quito el triac la lavadora realiza el programa que seleccione, mete agua, desagua.. ect.
he revisado la placa y solo he encontrado una resistencia quemada, que es la siguiente al triac.



Hola Meza, el triac lo he probado con una lámpara y esta K.O EL Triac lo acciona un relé y esta bien.
¿Ese triac que me vendieron en la tienda, es valido, para sustituir al antiguo?


----------



## silicon blood (Abr 20, 2014)

Pues concuerdo con *Daniel Meza* usa una lampara del mismo voltaje en lugar del motor para probar y chequea el capacitor de arranque, ya que muchas veces es eso lo que causa esos comportamientos. Tambien prueba bien los triac's, me imagino que el antiguo triac estas seguro que se quemó pero como dices que se porta igual que cuando pones cualquier triac pues es raro no...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 20, 2014)

Ese resistor quemado está sospechoso. ¿Aún se puede saber su valor?, dibuja el diagrama del PCB para saber más por donde revisar


----------



## kiran (Abr 20, 2014)

si era de unos 80 ohmios , ahora no tengo delante el circuito mañana tratare de ponerlo.


----------

